# Bathroom showroom Sintra / Lisbon



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello All,

We're looking for modern bathroom fittings and tiles.

Tried Leroy Merlin and Paulo Neto but not really happy. Lealmart at Caldas da Reinha looks promising but we'd prefer something closer to home.


Any ideas (please).


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

In a nutshell Yes, Try Quiterio 

Início - Quitério - Materiais de Construção, Lda

We used the Marinhais showroom and dealt with Carla........absolutely tip top

HTH

Rob


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Many thanks!


----------

